# Is anyone watching the channel 2 news in Houston right now?



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Dominique Sachse is wearing a very tight outfit. Holy Moly!


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

Props to the cameraman for the side angle shot


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

bbquman said:


> Props to the cameraman for the side angle shot


Yea buddy!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not fair I don't get that channel and no photos posted?


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Uncle Google*

Almost make me want move back to H town


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang !!!..missed her by 2 minutes....

Pretty good lookin heifer for 42 years


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is Dominique and her very lucky husband.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

_"He put a ring on her finger with a custom-designed, emerald-cut diamond engagement ring.

She reciprocated with a new Jaguar for him."_


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

A Jaguar is fitting. Now he has two things that are real nice to look at but I'm betting very high maintenance.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

and eventually both will require serious paint and body work.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

I think there has been already a little Bondo work done.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> and eventually both will require serious paint and body work.


Actually she looked Really pretty before. I recall when she came back I was, huh? Why'd she do that? But, hey,...if YOU want a change....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

We saw her at Houston's restaurant on Kirby about a year ago. Beautiful woman.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I hope he has a second car. And a second choice .


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Jetty Rat said:


> I think there has been already a little Bondo work done.


I'd say she got her money's worth.....:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

donf said:


> I hope he has a second car. And a second choice .


Make that his 'third choice'....

He comes fully equipped with FIVE kids from his 'first rodeo'


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Make that his 'third choice'....
> 
> He comes fully equipped with FIVE kids from his 'first rodeo'


Poor guys probly workin two jobs to keep up. No doubt it's true love.....


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

BretE said:


> Poor guys probly workin two jobs to keep up. No doubt it's true love.....


Yea, I suspect my salary would not be adequate to maintain that.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Jetty Rat said:


> Yea, I suspect my salary would not be adequate to maintain that.


Set up a GoFundMe? 2Coolers will chip in for a good cause.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Jetty Rat said:


> A Jaguar is fitting. Now he has two things that are real nice to look at but I'm betting very high maintenance.


I don't think it could have been said any better..Well done!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*How he make his*

Money ???


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

15 or so years ago I lived near the midtown area. She must have lived nearby because I saw her several times at restaurants, grocery store and once at Blockbuster. She was married to a meat head back then and she was much better looking in person than on tv. I guess she needed someone with a bigger check book.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> and eventually both will require serious paint and body work.


yup



BretE said:


> Poor guys probly workin two jobs to keep up. No doubt it's true love.....


are you jealous she didn't meet a guy with a serious boat problem?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> yup
> 
> are you jealous she didn't meet a guy with a serious boat problem?:rotfl::rotfl:


I am!.....if she'd played her cards just right she could be hangin with me on the bayou right now, 900 sq ft of heaven......


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

"She was married to a meat head back then and she was much better looking in person than on tv."

Yes & yes to both parts of the statement. She lived in Bellaire next door to my little sister. Actually a very nice lady. She did keep the junior high son and buddies entertained when she left the upstairs drapes open on those floor to ceiling windows. Very nice.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

F.Y.I. don't know if y'all know or not, but her new husband is (and I swear to God) the real life blood heir of Vlad Tepes, a/k/a Vlad the Impaler, a/k/a Vlad Dracula. Her recently departed father-in-law, Radu Florescu, was the foremost expert on Vlad, and also a heir. :spineyes:

Maybe she'll stay young forever......


----------



## Ebbtide2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful Lady


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Swiftks said:


> F.Y.I. don't know if y'all know or not, but her new husband is (and I swear to God) the real life blood heir of Vlad Tepes, a/k/a Vlad the Impaler, a/k/a Vlad Dracula. Her recently departed father-in-law, Radu Florescu, was the foremost expert on Vlad, and also a heir. :spineyes:
> 
> Maybe she'll stay young forever......


I knew I didn't like that guy! I thought it was just petty jealousy on my part, but now I have an actual reason. He's a dang vampire!


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Now I look closer at the picture, it appears that Dominique is casting a shadow but he isn't!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I remember well when she first appeared on local Houston TV.
She had long reddish brown hair. Agree she is a flashy woman.
Did have some body work done recently, but who cares if the view is nice.

Anyone notice Bill has a back rest on his seat but hers' is only a stool. This keeps her back straight and her chest out.........


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Before she got divorced I had seen her in a couple of Restaurants with her Ex and child. Not much makeup on and gorgeous. Couldn't take my eyes off her


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

She grew up a Memorial princess. When you're born with a silver spoon in your mouth and marry a two legged ATM, life doesn't take much of a toll on you or your looks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> She grew up a Memorial princess. When you're born with a silver spoon in your mouth and marry a two legged ATM, life doesn't take much of a toll on you or your looks.


Sure has played hell with mine...(my looks..that is)....:rotfl:


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm watching the channel 2 news right now and the young black woman anchor is smokin hot too! She is also talented in the tight sweater department, but I think she is natural. Those folks at KPRC know how to find talent!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Jetty Rat said:


> I'm watching the channel 2 news right now and the young black woman anchor is smokin hot too! She is also talented in the tight sweater department, but I think she is natural. Those folks at KPRC know how to find talent!


LOL, so what was on the news this evening?


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

TranTheMan said:


> LOL, so what was on the news this evening?


I don't remember.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

:headknock I can't believe I missed this. I watch daily. There is something about that woman that makes me pitch the center pole on the ole pup tent every time!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I may be showing my age but I appreciate the days when serious educated people gave us the news, and the bimbos entertained us at the playboy club. 

The two should not be merged.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Gottagofishin said:


> I may be showing my age but I appreciate the days when serious educated people gave us the news, and the bimbos entertained us at the playboy club.
> 
> The two should not be merged.


So... She's an educated bimbo?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> So... She's an educated bimbo?


Maybe. Not there is anything wrong with that, but I get suspicious when they start playing it up. What are they hiding?


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Jetty Rat said:


> I'm watching the channel 2 news right now and the young black woman anchor is smokin hot too! She is also talented in the tight sweater department, but I think she is natural. Those folks at KPRC know how to find talent!


Just checked out the Indian...Dayum what a set of titays! :ac550:


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Bazooka said:


> Just checked out the Indian...Dayum what a set of titays! :ac550:


Tiggers on tv again right now!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Kinda disappointed...I'd of chose a different outfit if I was dressing her....maybe a nice, fitted, scooped neck rayon 3/4 sleeve in creme...


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

We are such pigs!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

jtupper said:


> 1She was married to a meat head back then


Lol...Yeah, I used to work and workout with the "meat head", many years ago when he was her trainer.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

scwine said:


> Lol...Yeah, I used to work and workout with the "meat head", many years ago when he was her trainer.


Maybe I shouldn't have called him a meat head since I don't even know the guy. I'm sure he's probably a good guy...who knows. He was a pretty big dude, I remember that. he musta been doing something right to pull Dominique. :rotfl:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Posted without comment.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Lat22 said:


> Posted without comment.


Dude, that is solid gold! Dang!


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Lat22 said:


> Posted without comment.


Jimminy Cricket, that's good stuff!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sure a lotta dirty old men on here......and they are SO young.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> _"He put a ring on her finger with a custom-designed, emerald-cut diamond engagement ring.
> 
> She reciprocated with a new Jaguar for him."_


Anyone remember the movie "Crazy People" and their ad campaign for Jaguar?

Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Lat22 said:


> Posted without comment.


Whew...she's got some big melons :bounce:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Jetty Rat said:


> I knew I didn't like that guy! I thought it was just petty jealousy on my part, but now I have an actual reason. He's a dang vampire!


Lmao! Funny stuff.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

My buddy who is an HPD caught her "servicing" her husband in a parking lot. He just laughed and told them to go home.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Winner!


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

I had to stop watching chan 2 a few months ago. I just couldn't stomach that ferry (Ruben) running around screaming like a little girl any longer. I do miss Jennifer Reyna though.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

fangard said:


> Anyone remember the movie "Crazy People" and their ad campaign for Jaguar?
> 
> Pretty funny stuff.


Yep. "Jaguar. For men who like [email protected]#Ã· j&â‚¬s from beautiful women they hardly know."


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

I miss the traffic reports. The traffic not so much. Jennifer Reyna !


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

That was good. Pushed it to the. Big TV wife like. ***!


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Lat22 said:


> Posted without comment.


Lawd Have Murcy!! If Darlin Dominique could teach those exercises to all the women folk out there she might even elevate to the status of that Dr. who long ago should have won the Nobel Peace Prize 10 years years in a row.

Who might that good Dr be??? Dr. Keagle but of course!!


----------

